# Why no progesterone pessaries in a FET?



## Kittycatjellyfish (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All,  I'm just looking for some advice on my upcoming natural FET.  

Currently waiting for LH surge - hopefully later today which is day 16 of my cycle.  
Before, when I had a medicated IVF cycle, I was put on the progesterone pessaries way before my transfer.  
This time, with a FET they have not given me any.  In both cases, my womb lining is nice and thick.  Why would they not give me progesterone to support the possible pregnancy?  They havn't tested my hormone levels.  They said they will put me on the progesterone after the FET but as that will be roughly day 23 of my cycle and my period is usually day 27, surely my body will be getting ready for menstruation at that stage??
Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Kitty


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

The idea is if you are doing a fully natural cycle the corpus luteum your body produces will produce enough progesterone the same as a natural pregnancy. 

Tbh I don't see their rational of starting progesterone after et. Either your body is producing enough progesterone from the corpus luteum so from ovulstion approx 40 hours after lh surge in which case you don't need any progesterone at all, or it isn't in which case you should start on progesterone 40 hours after lh surge.

Good luck for your treatment. 

X x


----------



## Kittycatjellyfish (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for that.  I'll speak to clinic and try to find out more.  
Kitty x


----------

